# Newbie Here and need some advise



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Hi everyone as I already said Im a new GTO owner. Just got it the 11th. Imperial Blue m6. 

Love the car, But Im like everyone else and wanna hit the 400 rwhp mark. Here's the goal, no NOS, no turbo, and no Supercharger.:willy: 

Only had the car a few days before I cut the mufflers off HE HE. Love the sound. Now I know im gonna be buying some catback exhaust for sure if I plan on buying some LT's, because my car is almost too loud right now. 

But like I said I need some advise from the experts in this forum. What do I need and where can I get the parts for a decent price. PLEASE HELP!

Dont get me wrong I do plan on getting some Nitrous in the future, that will be after I get it to or close to 400 rwhp. 

I have school early(MMI in Orlando) so Ill be back tomorrow about 1pm to see the advise and hope to chat with all you goat owners. THANKS!!:cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Mild cam, headers, tune and a catback should get ya to where you want to be.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Richdawg192 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advise now onto what kind is their a perticular cam in mind and headers and catback


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Richdawg192 said:


> Thanks for the advise now onto what kind is their a perticular cam in mind and headers and catback


1.75" primaries with high flow cats (I prefer SLP's), Magnaflow is a really good sounding catback that flows well, cam depends on personal preference... pm EDS and ask him, he builds cams for a living.:cheers


----------



## ken (Jan 29, 2008)

i just bought a 2004 6sp 5.7. and this is my first time here. I was hoping to ask for some advice. here goes... my exhaust is exiting on the drivers side unlike other gto's that are dual. My question is, can i go with after market muffler and maybe upgrade some of the oem pipe without spending too much?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ken said:


> i just bought a 2004 6sp 5.7. and this is my first time here. I was hoping to ask for some advice. here goes... my exhaust is exiting on the drivers side unlike other gto's that are dual. My question is, can i go with after market muffler and maybe upgrade some of the oem pipe without spending too much?


Certainly, the new flowmaster super 44's sound great with the resonator deleted with using straight pipes or an H pipe.


----------

